# Hoody Pair



## BirdmanStudios (Mar 17, 2006)

Wanted to share this mount with all that are here.
Regards,
Todd Huffman
http://www.birdmanstudios.com


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Nice stuff!!


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Both very nice mounts!!!! Well Done


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

:beer: awesome mount!


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

I've seen thousands of mounts and that is breathtaking, who is your taxidermist?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

He IS the taxidermist.


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

4CurlRedleg,
Thanks! I saw studios and immediately thought photographer so I see he's both! :lol:


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

birdman,
I just surfed your website! Very nice! 8)


----------

